# Conflict Resolution and more indications as you scroll!



## Salamander (Aug 8, 2006)

When I choose to record a movie, it will tell me if the movie I'm recording has any conflicts. Then I go back and pick the next viewing of the movie. Then it tells me if THAT one has any conflicts. Lather, rinse, repeat.

Why can't I just say "record whichever one has no conflicts!"

Cool things you could do with this - Reading through the list of shows would visually indicate (without going into an item's details) which ones have no conflicts with existing ToDo items.

Second feature request: Visually indicate in the "browse for shows" list which items are already scheduled to be recorded. I've done it a lot of times, where I think "Oh, cool! I want to record that!" and I click on it, and THEN I find out it is already going to be recorded. Same lather rinse repeat problem.


----------



## bryan314 (Nov 17, 2004)

Salamander said:


> When I choose to record a movie, it will tell me if the movie I'm recording has any conflicts. Then I go back and pick the next viewing of the movie. Then it tells me if THAT one has any conflicts. Lather, rinse, repeat.
> 
> Why can't I just say "record whichever one has no conflicts!"


Set up an ARWL Auto Record Wishlist with the title of the movie and catagory 'movies' :up: Think of it as a Season Pass for that movie

I do this for most of the movies I tape.


----------



## aram535 (Jul 21, 2002)

bryan314 said:


> Set up an ARWL Auto Record Wishlist with the title of the movie and catagory 'movies' :up: Think of it as a Season Pass for that movie
> 
> I do this for most of the movies I tape.


That's why too much work. I love movies and try to record a lot of differet ones. The original suggestion makes sense... when it tells you that there is a conflict it should just tell you "BUT ... I can record the showing at 5/8 at 3:00 AM without conflict -- without much effort at all.

To create a title search for a movie using a remote control is nuts. I usually end up using the tivo.com record functionality there and just record all of them, whichever doesn't end up with a conflict (if duplicate) I cancel out. That's even too much work and assumes you have a Networked-Tivo.


----------

